# New Study: Boating



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Study: Owning A Boat Not Worth It

YONKERS, NY—According to a study published in the April issue of Boating Magazine, owning a boat is not even close to worth it. "Our study proved conclusively that boat-ownership is primarily an inconvenience and a monetary black hole," editor Roger Bernbaum said. "We found little to no reason to keep that thing sitting in a shed all winter just so you can tow it to the lake and pay outrageous docking fees three weekends a year. It'd be much more cost-efficient to don a yachting cap and hang out at the dockhouse." The May issue of Boating promises to explore the financial viability of seaside vacation homes.



Anybody else read the onion.com


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I guess those the did that study don't live on the Chesapeake Bay and fish. My boat is in the water from mid April to mid December and I use her at least once a week and quite often twice. I'll probably get on the water around 40 times this season. Now to me that doesn't sound anything like that survey. I think you'll find that most boater fisherman are also out on the water about the same.

That being said I'd have to say that the survey does hold some truth. The small marina where I keep my boat has a total of seven boat slipped there - 3 saliboats, 2 walkarounds (one being mine), 1 cc, and one skiff. Last summer and fall the only boats that ever lift their slips were the 2 walkarounds and the skiff. The other boat remained for all purposes "unused". These owners were paying around $4000.00 a year to use the slip, have it hauled and winter stored , have the bottom power washed and painted and put back in the water. This doesn't even include the insurance they must carry. These folks truely do have a MONETARY BLACK HOLE .

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

But you know you love YOUR boat!!! I am hoping this time next year I will have at least a 20 ft CC running around out there!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*i swear*

i travel round town here there n everywhere man freeking boatz are abandon everywhere on carports in baqck yards in parking lotz just sittn there going to rot thers a gucouple a gud expl 1 the owner got to old or the motor tuk a dump but i see them alot dead n abandond  mines in the dam shop jus my 02 centz


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

*hey Jason*

Hey when you start looking for a boat you might wanna check out a "Sea Boss". We bought the 18 foot center console and they are great boats for the money, They have real good prices on their boats. We got ours with a GPS/ Depth sounder/fish finder and they installed it for free we just told them what type of fish finder we wanted and they put it on. The only thing I dont like is that it comes with a Johnson outboard. Just from my small bit of boat experiance I love the Merc's. We havent had any trouble with our Johnosn but its a whole alot harder to get started when you first put in, once it runs a while it while fire as soon as you turn the key but the trick is getting it started the first time. But for anyone who is looking for a fairly cheap boat thats great in quality you should check out a sea boss. and no im not getting paid for saying that!:jawdrop:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I love my 16 ft jon boat,25 hrs merc starts one pull cold hot or straight from winterization.. only time it didnt start first pull was when the on /off emergency switch was off..


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

cant run mine just yet  itz in the shop getn rewired


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

I want you all to look real hard at the first post....where did this study come from "BOATING MAG" not fishing or somthing usefull it is the mag for those who have their boat as a "keeping up with the joneses" thing. We all know we use ours more than that mag ever will know. Just my opinion 

Mike 
Proud owner of the "Anger Managment" 23 c/c Formula
Ch. 68


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Hey guys - I guess I failed to mention that the onion is purely for entertainment. There is no study behind the article I posted. It is for entertainment only.

In reality, we all know that boats are free.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

FLF I have a1997 19'CC Wellcraft, 115 Johnson, Tee top and gal. trailer. want to talk???


----------

